# New works on RPW?



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok. Things are getting down to the wire on the second part of the 60 year survey covering RPW literature for CPJ 3, which wraps up with the period 2000-2006. We don't want to miss anything of consequence, so I thought I'd post a general question, what has anyone seen published in the last year (ie 2006; late 2005) on the subject of the Regulative Principle of Worship (pro or contra)? Of prime importance are formally published books and journal and magazine articles; then lectures (audio or in print); of less importance are scholarly web or blog entries for that period, and even less important unscholarly of same. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 15, 2006)

*bump*


----------

